# FS Pleco and Cichlid



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Convict cichlid $10
Common Pleco (P. gibbiceps) $10
Chinese Algae Eater $10

You can have All or free if you help me fix and stock aquarium for 3 hours or however long it takes...( 15 gal shouldn't take long)
PM for more details


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Common pleco asking for $25 ?
have any pic / what kind??


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a Sailfin Pleco. P. gibbiceps 

Free if the buyer is willing to give me 3 hours of his time to help me fix my aquarium. PM me for more details


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump And i'll add in a few guppies


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

no offence, but kinda creepy, 3 hours on a 15 gal tank
and you pmed me about "long time no talk"
when i ve never met you.. =S


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

you have... I think you're Leo right?
or maybe i got the wrong person....

You used to deliver fish to my place, that's how i ended up with the plecos and BNPs I have now.... 

Okay would 2 hours be any less creepy


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> no offence, but kinda creepy, 3 hours on a 15 gal tank
> and you pmed me about "long time no talk"
> when i ve never met you.. =S


"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti. "

- Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Funnny, I've worked on the census before


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll throw in 5 crayfish, and some tetras into the mix


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

this thread just keeps getting odder...


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually its quite simple. I don't deliver the fish. So Its pickup only. And since the person is coming over anyways. Might as well invite them in to have a look at the tank and solicit some thinkers and feelers. I have a very strange shaped 15 gallon tank.

Can't really figure out how to decorate it at all. a fishy mentor would be nice


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

Edarion said:


> Actually its quite simple. I don't deliver the fish. So Its pickup only. And since the person is coming over anyways. Might as well invite them in to have a look at the tank and solicit some thinkers and feelers. I have a very strange shaped 15 gallon tank.
> 
> Can't really figure out how to decorate it at all. a fishy mentor would be nice


 "Will you walk into my parlor?" said the Spider to the Fly,
"'Tis the prettiest little parlor that ever you did spy;
The way into my parlor is up a winding stair,
And I have many curious things to show you when you are there."
"Oh no, no," said the Fly, "to ask me is in vain;
For who goes up your winding stair can ne'er come down again."


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want some of my magic beans, Jack?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

So here's what's on the table right now, Crayfish, Guppies, Common Pleco, Baby crayfish, and a chinese algae eater


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

And a $50 certificate to the restaurant of your choice


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

i find nothing creepy about helping out another crazy fish person but just a little too far for me to come. But that gift certificate is a tempting offer :lol: Good luck in finding someone to lend a hand.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

In an effort to do my daily bumps and at the same time offer people incentives to take this up.

Every day I will be offering a different incentive

Today's incentive is: a bottle of Cyberclean.
great for cleaning keyboards
Review: Cyber Clean cleaning compound


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's incentive is:

Skyrim for PC


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's incentive is
Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2 And a copy of kaspersky Antivirus


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Pleco has been placed on hold pending sale for $10.

Today's price is: Stronghold 3.

NVM, the guy would not come to my house and there are " no busses on boundary"


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Pleco is gone sold him for $15 delivered to the guys house.
Took some good bye photos. Will post later.

Still available is Austrailian Red Claw. $20
This guy has personality and is very fiesty. you'd love him

Prize of the day is " Portal 2"


----------

